# Ice Creams and Sorbets



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've started to sell ice creams and sorbets at the farmer's market made with local fruit. One of the makers uses 8 pounds of fruit for 4.5 gl of either sorbet or ice cream....equals about 2 pecks of peaches, peeled and sliced.

My question is I've got apple cider in my freezer from last year and would like to make either ice cream or sorbet from it.....it's unpasturized but if cooking down to a syrup is necessary I would be open to trying it.

Suggestions?

This past week I sold watermelon sorbet and vanilla ice cream sundaes with blackberries in simplesyrup with Hero's rasp. compound, and peaches with orange juice in simple syrup....fresh ROTI on the side. Yum.
One of the sorbet makers in town will have black rasp sorbet for sale....oh man now that's about as exspensive as truffles. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Good ?. I'm wondering if you will be losing flavor in steam or intensifying the flavor. We have had lousy luck with fresh frozen juices.Sorbet is probably your direction but you may want to back it up with an herb or flower.JMHO
I noticed you mentioned Hero compound. If you have access to driedopple, give it a try.
Do you add any sugar to your fruit bases? We've found it best to stay under 10% and prefer 5%.
I'm sure you know all this already. Hope you sell lots.


----------

